

PairIncubator - World-Class Web Technology Incubator - dhotson
http://www.pairincubator.com/

======
SwellJoe
That's really interesting. Pair were early big players in the web hosting
space (back when it took serious skills to run a hosting provider). I've met a
few Pair folks over the years...mostly support reps and sysadmins, but all
seemed quite smart. Dunno what that means for the companies ability to
incubate companies.

But, it's definitely wise to branch out...hosting is a dangerous business, and
one that gets more challenging by the day. Only the most savvy are going to
survive it.

